# Roller rastrum/Stravigor where to buy?



## williamrice (Feb 12, 2011)

At the moment I'm doing a lot of compositional sketches on paper, and would like the freedom and aesthetic satisfaction of using a roller rastrum to draw my staves where and how I want. I understand that the device was called a Stravigor by Stravinsky who tried to patent it: here's a page from his sketchbook for The Rite of Spring showing use of a roller rastrum - http://publishing.cdlib.org/ucpressebooks/data/13030/47/ft967nb647/figures/ft967nb647_00070.jpg

Attached is a frame from the recent film "Coco Chanel & Igor Stravinsky" in which he is depicted drawing some (rather malformed) staves on a page. I assume that the production team must have either bought, borrowed or made one.

I did discover the Noligraph which uses ballpoint pens - http://www.musik-produktiv.co.uk/noligraph-notenlinienschreiber.aspx - but I just don't think it would look as nice or have the satisfaction of drawing staves with a real roller rastrum - http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fd/Rastrum03.jpg

Please can anyone tell me where I could buy a roller rastrum... or perhaps I'm just going to have to make one (my brother has a metal lathe)?

Thanks so much for any leads!

Will


----------



## dadek (Feb 12, 2011)

If he makes one, I'll buy one. I've been after one of these for more than 20 years.

I'll think I'll order a Noligraph anyways and try it out.

I had a rubber stamp company make me one in high school but it was a mess.

I also had a calligraphy pen version. It did not roll so it required redipping and yielded pretty inconsistent results.


----------



## Udo (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't you just use a word processing program for that (once you've determined the layout you want)?


----------



## caseyjames (Feb 12, 2011)

clearly you missed the parts right before that picture, neoclassical wallpaper and Anna Mouglalis sans wallpaper.

If anyone if putting a pool to gather in to have a bunch machined, I'm in out of sheer fanaticism.


----------

